# Lex, Marvin



## nomad07

wow. how about "Lex" and "Marvin"?


----------



## akimura

Hi, if I were a Japanese learner, it would be "wow" to me too. 



nomad07 said:


> wow. how about "Lex" and "Marvin"?



As there are generally several Kanji characters in homonymy which can be candidates, it would be always helpful if you would provide additional information such as the following points:

- Gender
- Meaning, if any.
- Name's phonic impression in native language (beautiful, cool, strong, etc.)
- Person's character (sincere, charming, etc.)
- Any other notable item

So do you have any further information about "Lex" and "Marvin"?


----------



## Flaminius

akimura said:
			
		

> So do you have any further information about "Lex" and "Marvin"?


Lex is probably a very clipped form of Alexander.  The etymology of Marvin is more obscure.


----------



## nomad07

Lex & Marvin
Male
Lex means "LAW" (google search)
i'm not sure about MARVIN.

can anyone translate it to kanji?


----------



## akimura

Okay,

*Lex *(レックス in katakana)
My try: *烈久須*

Out of multiple Kanji for レツ, I would recommend 烈 since it means outstanding results made by the king of an ancient Chinese dynasty, inspired by "Alexander".  The rest could be, well, generic: 久 is the origin of katakana ク, and 須　is the origin of katakana ス.

*Marvin *(マービン or マーヴィン in katakana)
マー needs to be changed to マア.
My try: *磨亜瓶

*Well, in this case, I wouldn't make it have a special meaning, although it associats us with a polished bottle, just making the name look like a male.  If Marvin were female, 麻亜便, a hemp letter, would be my choice. 亜 is ア for anything non-Japanese, trying to give the two names an impression of someone from an exotic country.*
*


----------



## lammn

akimura said:


> So do you have any further information about "Lex" and "Marvin"?


 
I have searched the meaning of the name Marvin in dictionary:

Marvin means "famous friend" in old English.
It can also be a variant of the name Merfyn, which possibly meant "marrow famous".


----------



## nomad07

I already have the katakana.
but i'm still looking for the Kanji of that name.

Marvin is MALE.


----------



## akimura

nomad07 said:


> I already have the katakana.
> but i'm still looking for the Kanji of that name.



I'm sorry, nomad07, if my previous message is not easy to understand.

*Lex : **烈久須*
*Marvin : * *磨亜瓶
*
I hope you'll like it; or of course, someone else might be able to come up with better ones.  But these are pretty much that I can think of at the moment.

And thanks, Flaminius and lammn, for the etymology information.


----------



## nomad07

thanks for the kanjis


----------



## kareno999

akimura said:


> I'm sorry, nomad07, if my previous message is not easy to understand.
> 
> *Lex : **烈久須*
> *Marvin : **磨亜瓶*
> 
> I hope you'll like it; or of course, someone else might be able to come up with better ones. But these are pretty much that I can think of at the moment.
> 
> And thanks, Flaminius and lammn, for the etymology information.


 
Well, how about... 
烈苦酢?
魔瓶?
(Hey, don't take me seriously. I'm kidding. Laugh please...)


----------



## nomad07

lol. what does it mean?


----------

